# Christmas 2012 thread



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas HauntForum


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

*merry christmas from across the pond*

hi guys...just popping in to wish my forum friends a merry christmas and a prosperous new year....all the best for 2013.......


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks GraveyardMaster! 
Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and best wishes to the Haunt Forum family!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Merry Christmas to you too Brian! I hope you have a very special Christmas and that you don't get in trouble on New Year's being overly festive and what-not! (I have heard the stories of you Scots getting a few pints in and going a little wild.....)


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Merry Christmas to you too Brian! I hope you have a very special Christmas and that you don't get in trouble on New Year's being overly festive and what-not! (I have heard the stories of you Scots getting a few pints in and going a little wild.....)


Speaking of Scots, I happen to be one as well. Yes we do know how to celebrate!!!! Just stopped by to say a Merry Christmas to everyone at HF and to GYM as well. I'm getting ready to head out for the holiday to celebrate with family.

So to everyone "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Christmas! I hope you enjoy your Christmas pudding and Christmas crackers. My family always does their crackers on Christmas eve. And Happy Boxing Day, to boot!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I too would like wish everybody a Merry Christmas and Happy Year. May 2013 be full of happiness for everybody.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*Merry Christmas 2012*

Wanted to wish all of my friends a Very Merry Christmas (had to jump early , chance I wouldn't make it back here in time to do so).

http://www.jibjab.com/view/Dzw3nZmZRImS8pgdSjrmbQ?mt=1

and

http://www.jibjab.com/view/V1rjvZ6aQJeBUnBg6YZsmg?mt=1


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year, everyone! See you on the Haunt Forum in January!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

edit; double post


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

graveyardmaster said:


> hi guys...just popping in to wish my forum friends a merry christmas and a prosperous new year....all the best for 2013.......





Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Merry Christmas to you too Brian! I hope you have a very special Christmas and that you don't get in trouble on New Year's being overly festive and what-not! (I have heard the stories of you Scots getting a few pints in and going a little wild.....)





Troll Wizard said:


> Speaking of Scots, I happen to be one as well. Yes we do know how to celebrate!!!! Just stopped by to say a Merry Christmas to everyone at HF and to GYM as well. I'm getting ready to head out for the holiday to celebrate with family.
> 
> So to everyone "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


Did someone say Scottish?

My grandparents came from Scotland. Grandad was born in Dreghorn, Ayrshire. Gram was from outside of Glasgow
Hoping everyone has a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Blue Christmas*

delete


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

delete


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you and your families have the very best of the Christmas season and a wonderful, safe New Year!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wishing everyone a safe and wonderful Merry Christmas and a great New Year From IMU and Pirate Lady and of course Rio....


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

*Hi yall!*

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas! Welcome Back!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Merry Christmas to one and all, have a safe Holiday Season!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas on a snowy day here in DFW.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas Haunt Forum folks!


----------

